# Buddys had a shock !



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Went to see my friend today who has two older dogs (8 and 6) they have met before but when weve been walking (Buddy was kept on a long lead they were off lead).

Anyway the older one was growling alot so my friend put him on the lead then 5mins later he went for Buddy (Buddy was whimpering but un hurt from what i can see).We were unsure why it happened and i was thinking was it because we were on his territory?? he also has had some health problems lately so we wonder if that added to the problem??

Must say it scared me (and Buddy!)


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah it is so horrible when that happens. Hopefully Buddy will just take it in his stride.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what were both dogs doing, how were you walking them, was buddy alowed to weeve infrount of the older dog. was the older dog aloud to weave about?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Went to see my friend today who has two older dogs (8 and 6) they have met before but when weve been walking (Buddy was kept on a long lead they were off lead).
> 
> Anyway the older one was growling alot so my friend put him on the lead then 5mins later he went for Buddy (Buddy was whimpering but un hurt from what i can see).We were unsure why it happened and i was thinking was it because we were on his territory?? he also has had some health problems lately so we wonder if that added to the problem??
> 
> Must say it scared me (and Buddy!)


Give him a good check over Donna puncture wounds can be had to find as they don't always bleed a lot, but damage under the skin can quickly lead to infection. Run your hands all over him feel for swelling and lumps parting his hair as well.... hope he's ok..Mick


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh poor thing! it might be the older 1 putting the youngster in its place, next time you meet up you'll probably be fine. some older dogs are just grumpy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We were at friends house in garden Buddy was off lead and jumping around as usual (hes very bouncy when excited) mainly around the others dogs face my friend had hold of the other dog.
Thanks Mick ive had a look but i think hes fine


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

then no wonder the dog snapped. it should have been buddy that was being held back and the older dog who was given a bit of space. if the other dog is already growling at the pup then take the worning, take buddy away and let him play with the other dog.


Echo does not like exitable dogs in her face, but you can blame the dog that is on lead if the dog on lead is in their bubble.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thnaks Kendal,they were both off lead but when he started growling my friend grabbed him and put the lead on,i said i thought it was because Buddy was so in his face but as a pup thats what hes like ,it always worrys me how excited he gets when he meets dogs and hes always greeting nose to nose (which i know pups do) but he does started jumping and licking their faces etc.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah pup get themselves into bother like that, it up to you to take controle of the situation and decide no i can see where this is going. dogs going face to face can exelerate into confrontataion. so at the first signe of a growl you need to teach him he needs to back off. 


get them out walking together on lead in the same direction. keep and ower between the dogs, ie if dogs are bothe walkd on your left then if you walk side by side the order will be owner, dog owner dog. 

but you need to teach him now that jumping in another dogs face is not how he should greet other dogs. 

to a nervose agresive dog his bouncy confidance could be seen as confrontatonal and espetaly when the dog is on lead he has no choice but to react as he cant back away from the situation.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks ,its hard as im new to all this must say im always in two minds what you do when you see other dogs ,i always ask if the dog is friendly but Buddys sooooo friendly he is always jumping up all over the other dogs we meet ,some are ok with it but alot have snapped back at him but it dosnt seem to stop him doing the same next time we meet a dog.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Buddy he's an adventurous little pup.Mable was always submissive but if she got more excited she'd be right in the dogs faces near their mouths, the other owners would often be telling their dogs to be good but I'd say that if she carries on she'll get told off... although she was never bitten.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Poor Buddy, so glad he is ok. Huge hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Donna. Poor Buddy. So glad he's ok. I know exactly how you feel as Luna was, to be quite frank, almost killed by our Auntie's wolf cross. It was the most horrific experience but thankfully she's fine and the next day we took her out to meet other dogs to ensure she hadn't developed a fear of dogs (she's still her excited friendly self - phew!). We'll compare stories on 18th!!! But you have my sympathy. We learn from these experiences...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Donna - sorry to hear about Buddy - hope everything is ok and sending you big hugs  X


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Donna,
I hope Buddy is ok. Something similar happened to Obi when he was younger and he was quite submissive for a while after that and just spent most of his time lying down on his back or running as fast as he could to get away but he is fine now and happily greets and plays with bigger dogs. I'm sure Buddy will be fine. Keep socialising him as much as you can. 

Clare
x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Scary stuff, isn't it? Like Buddy, Rocky thinks any dog and any person is there simply to love him and play with him. He jumps all over other dogs (& people) all the time. Like you, I always ask the owner if their dog will tolerate an excitable puppy first...but I take him to obedience training exactly for this. I don't take him to learn, he does just fine at home...I take him to ensure he is mixing with other dogs in a controlled environment as I'm sure his enthusiasm will get him into trouble if he doesn't learn appropriate greeting soon. x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That must have been so scary for you both, glad Buddy's ok, :hug:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys,i suppose its all a learning curve ,i must admit i always thought all dogs were friendly and love meeting other dogs but im going to be alot more cautious from now on.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Donna, Rufus was exactly the same as a young pup. He has always been a confident dog and we used to call him an adrenaline junkie as he was so 'in your face' with other dogs and adored it when they chased him. He especially loved a pack of 3 German Shepherd dogs that we came across on a regular basis! 
It took Rufus a while to approach other dogs in a more appropriate way but he did get there. Just keep a close eye on Buddy as, as others have said, some dogs are very intolerant of puppies. It will do him good if he is 'told off' a few times as long as it is just a growl and no contact ...... that's where you need to keep a close eye on proceedings.... I used to want Rufus to be told off so that he would learn.
You're doing a great job with Buddy. Well done. 

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I cant believe it ive just walked my daughter to the bus stop and on my way back my neighbours dog ran out of their house straight upto Buddy and Buddy was jumping as usual (i pulled him back and said no) but the dog went for him!!! So thats twice in two days 
Im confused should i just stop him greeting other dogs?? I didnt think he was being that bad and like i said i pulled him away but the dog still went for him


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Give Buddy plenty of praise when you see him approach other dogs calmly and sensibly (ok, dream on I hear you say! Rufus was the same!). A snap (without contact) and a growl from another dog will teach Buddy to be less 'in your face'. It could be detrimental for a nervous dog but from what you have said about Buddy he probably needs to be told and I don't think it will do him any harm. If you get anxious when you see other dogs, however, Buddy will pick up on that so just remain calm. He will learn Donna, honest! 

Karen xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Every time i hear you talk about Buddy it could be Dexter ............ he meets every dog with passion - jumps on their heads, barks & just a total loon & hes been snapped at a few times which has made him retreat quite quickly - roll on his back and squeak!!!  ........ BUT ............ last night we walked past a rottweiler (fab owner had him on a lead as he was very cautious keeping him away from Dexter) Dexter literally cowered past as if to say "ok big guy ......... i take the hint" - which was a big hurdle!! But as we were walking on through the woods, came behind us which sounded like a horse - a massive dog came running at Dex - but luckily he screeched to a halt and just sniffed dex - but then then as Dex started to run he started to chase him and kept going for his neck - i was quite frightened and picked Dex up - not sure if i should have done that but it was a natural instinct because i thought he was going to pick him up and shake him - this happened 3 times as the stupid owner was no where to be seen so couldn't tell me if the dog was harmless - i needed a massive glass of wine when i got back!!! Hugs to Buddy xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Having an older dog (Rufus at the grand old age of 2!!) for Basil to play with has taught me a lot about play fighting. Rufus and Basil go for each others necks on a regular basis .....its how dogs play. The clue will be in the sounds being produced by each dog. There is a play bark and growl but an 'attacking' growl sounds much more harsh and vicious. Yes, sometimes it goes a little too far with both my boys (usually with Rufus getting a little too excited) but then Basil will squeak and skunk away with his tail down which teaches Rufus that he has gone too far. It happens in the litter and its how dogs learn from each other. A natural time out follows before they start playing again.

Out in the park there is always going to be the exception to the rule and there may be the occasional dog who is lacking in social skills. Just be vigilant. 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys weve just been for a walk and we met one dog he was very big but old anyway i asked the owner and told them Buddy was a puppy and jumps they said it was fine so Buddy was a little quieter then normal but once he realised the dog wasnt going to snap at him he started with all the jumping licking his face etc i pulled him off straight away didnt want to risk it .

How do i teach him to meet dogs in the correct manner ??? hes just so bouncy and playful

The only dog that got on really well with him was a friends cocker spaniel who is a year old he was even more bouncy and playful then Buddy in the end Buddy was knackered and just let him jump all over him.

Must say most of the dogs he's met are quite old even my neighbours ones maybe its just they are at the age where puppies are annoying to them??


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Buddy just needs to learn that some dogs are happy to play the bouncy game with him and other dogs are not.

Millie just loves to greet every dog and expects them to play chase and rough n tumble. If they won't play she used to nip their ankles  With a bit of intervening from us she doesn't do that now - phew. And she has learnt that not all dogs want to play - usually, but it sometimes she wont give up until she's charmed them.

If you are in any doubt do ask the owner if their dog is ok with puppies. Most know if their dog likes pups or not.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Donna, well Buddy sounds just the same as Weller too!!!! When he was little he was sooooooo enthusiastic with his greetings to one and all, exactly the same jumping right in their faces. A lot of the dogs put up with it and one or two had a growl but only a couple really thought Weller needed teaching some doggy respect and manners. Well it only took a couple of these very noisy tellings off from other dogs for him to realize his mistake!!!
It was a lesson taught far better taught from one dog to another, than by me trying to do it. As humans we do tend to think our dogs think the same as us but they definately don't and sometimes only the help of another dog will do. The owners of the other dogs would always apologise for their dogs behaviour to which I would defend their dog and say they had done nothing wrong and that Weller was the one lacking in etiquette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He soon learnt his lesson and now will approach other dogs with respect and if he is growled at he takes the hint and moves on. So your friends dog was probably just putting a cocksure little Buddy in his place, in his house.......at the bottom


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks guys weve just been for a walk and we met one dog he was very big but old anyway i asked the owner and told them Buddy was a puppy and jumps they said it was fine so Buddy was a little quieter then normal but once he realised the dog wasnt going to snap at him he started with all the jumping licking his face etc i pulled him off straight away didnt want to risk it .
> 
> How do i teach him to meet dogs in the correct manner ??? hes just so bouncy and playful
> 
> ...


Hey Donna
This is not something you can teach Buddy its just something he's going to have to learn himself over a period of time. You however, are the key as to how he's going to learn how to socialise with other dogs. This is going to be a big challenge do to the fact that he has a bouncy and a little 'in your face' personality  You MUST continue to socialise him with other dogs, deal with each and every situation as YOU see right, try to meet up with some experienced dog owners who have well socialised dogs and can help you through this tricky period of Buddy's education. Try not to beat yourself up about other things like today's incident where another dog charges into Buddy all you can do in those sort of incidents is take care of your dog. Its not easy this responsible dog ownership but well worth the effort
We had a situation on Sunday, we had Alfie Milo & Barney on the lead when two large dogs came charging in on our dogs, initially all seemed fine as our three dogs where quite submissive however, the large Boxer's body language changed. His hackles came up! he became very stiff in the body and was trying to get into a dominant position. I picked up Alfie and started to walk towards the owners of the Boxer (which drew them away from Milo and Barney) unfortunately the owners of the other dogs where of the low intelligence variety after a few unrepeatable words I walked away and rejoined our group. Situation diffused but nevertheless for an inexperienced dog owner quite stressful and your day out ruined All you can do Donna is keep trying with him and it will all fall into place


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Just had a word with our puppy trainer and she said i was wrong to pick Dexter up last night after the big lolloping dog wanted to eat dexter ............. she said he was probably just playing and me picking him could have enforced me to have been bitten as he was jumping up at me after Dex - she said i should 've stood infront of Dexter and the big dog  and said "HEY" in an assertive manner (it made me chuckle thinking of me 5ft 3 and humungous dog probably 6ft on hind legs)!!!!! - its very hard to know what to do ....... wish i had Caesar Milan with me he would have sorted it!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love Cesar! lol.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

jools said:


> Just had a word with our puppy trainer and she said i was wrong to pick Dexter up last night after the big lolloping dog wanted to eat dexter ............. she said he was probably just playing and me picking him could have enforced me to have been bitten as he was jumping up at me after Dex - she said i should 've stood infront of Dexter and the big dog  and said "HEY" in an assertive manner (it made me chuckle thinking of me 5ft 3 and humungous dog probably 6ft on hind legs)!!!!! - its very hard to know what to do ....... wish i had Caesar Milan with me he would have sorted it!!!!


I can deal with being bitten but I dont know if my 15 week old puppy could not to mention the vet bill's I think you have to deal with each situation as they happen...hopefully the confrontational ones are few and far apart.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

jools said:


> Just had a word with our puppy trainer and she said i was wrong to pick Dexter up last night after the big lolloping dog wanted to eat dexter ............. she said he was probably just playing and me picking him could have enforced me to have been bitten as he was jumping up at me after Dex - she said i should 've stood infront of Dexter and the big dog  and said "HEY" in an assertive manner (it made me chuckle thinking of me 5ft 3 and humungous dog probably 6ft on hind legs)!!!!! - its very hard to know what to do ....... wish i had Caesar Milan with me he would have sorted it!!!!


This is very true, I have seen a few people pick up their small dog, one even lifts her dog off the floor by his harness This provkes an attack that probably wouldn't have come otherwise.
There is a huge doberman over our park and he is a bully with no manners what so ever but not nasty. Many people however pick their dogs up or pull lead up short and start panicking if he approaches(he tends to stalk you like a lion) but after only two occasions of him coming to have a go at Weller and me yelling at him and moving towrds him he no longer bothers us, well he comes over and now sits for a treat,doesn't bother weller at all. Think it boils down to confidence and not panicking.
Even if it is fake confidence.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> This is very true, I have seen a few people pick up their small dog, one even lifts her dog off the floor by his harness This provkes an attack that probably wouldn't have come otherwise.
> There is a huge doberman over our park and he is a bully with no manners what so ever but not nasty. Many people however pick their dogs up or pull lead up short and start panicking if he approaches(he tends to stalk you like a lion) but after only two occasions of him coming to have a go at Weller and me yelling at him and moving towrds him he no longer bothers us, well he comes over and now sits for a treat,doesn't bother weller at all. Think it boils down to confidence and not panicking.
> Even if it is fake confidence.


Are you saying that the person who picked up their dog by the harness got attacked? or could have been attacked? I have seen people shout at and walk towards the big dog and get bitten!! I certainly don't panic and after over 30 years working with Police Dogs I am quietly confident around dogs. I have learnt to respect them and feel I'm fairly good at understanding a dogs body language and attitude. As you see from my original post on this I did allow a period of time before picking up my puppy as in my opinion the situation was just seconds away from my puppy getting bitten. I also had to consider we were being circled by two other dogs as well and that I had some inexperienced puppy owners with me so in my opinion my actions in this case were the correct one's. You just have to deal with it as you see fit I don't think you can have just one way of dealing with these type of situations you must take what action you think best and hope its the correct one


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Are you saying that the person who picked up their dog by the harness got attacked? or could have been attacked? I have seen people shout at and walk towards the big dog and get bitten!! I certainly don't panic and after over 30 years working with Police Dogs I am quietly confident around dogs. I have learnt to respect them and feel I'm fairly good at understanding a dogs body language and attitude. As you see from my original post on this I did allow a period of time before picking up my puppy as in my opinion the situation was just seconds away from my puppy getting bitten. I also had to consider we were being circled by two other dogs as well and that I had some inexperienced puppy owners with me so in my opinion my actions in this case were the correct one's. You just have to deal with it as you see fit I don't think you can have just one way of dealing with these type of situations you must take what action you think best and hope its the correct one


Mick, what I am saying is that there is a huge difference between, quietly and confidently picking up a small puppy and heading out of a situation, once you saw the other dogs body language change and picking up a puppy out of panic, as many people especially puppy owners do not have the skill of reading a situation when dogs meet.Its a steep learning curve! For a new owner of a puppy it is a scary thing to be confronted with a growling dog, whether that be play growling, warning growling or aggressive growling, many people do not know the difference and first reaction is fear for your new puppy and sometimes just that action of picking up the smaller dog can make the other dog see it as a target.
As for the lady who picks up her dog, he is a jack russell adult, it is obviously something she has always done with him and she panics when they meet another dog and yes dogs run up to him and he is fine until she lifts him off the ground, he starts growling aggressively then and then yes I have seen a few scraps, not caused by an aggressive dog as I believe that left to greet in their own doggy way all would be well but by HER reaction to a situation that she creates. I wasn't saying you had done the wrong thing its just the the majority of people do not have the benefit of years of experience with dogs, to judge when it is right and when not so right to pick up a dog.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Donna poor you and Buddy! Cant believe i havent seen this thread Hope Buddy boy is ok now? but twice is a bit scary. I have to say Pixie is exactly the same when meeting other dogs,but tends to be when she is on the lead,she jumps in their face with her paws and some get a bit growly,im forever appologising,and holding a conversation with a dog owner when she gets like that is impossible! But off the lead she just sniffs them and rolls over,no jumping...funny that Im quite scared of meeting big dogs with no owner in sight whilst off the lead in woods or field walks as its quite hard getting a lead onto her quickly,my reaction would be to pick her up but will just let her say hello under major supervision i think.It is areally scary thought though,but i will try to stay confident,when this happens.I tend to walk in open areas where i can see what is around us,gives me time to prepare! Hope you ok now too? x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Becky ,must say i think im more scared of dogs then Buddy now!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Donna, I'm the same way. I took Rocky to the park for a walk yesterday and there were 2 large dogs running around. I could see the owner but I would've had to pass the dogs way before I got anywhere near them...no way close enough to shout and ask if they were ok around pups. I turned tail and walked home. I am rapidly losing confidence and don't know how to rectify this


----------

